# Smoker Fuel



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope I do it too just don't use chemicals on the lawn and then use those clippings in the smoker. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Randy south MS (Aug 7, 2013)

I tried the grass clippings and hated it. The smell is not what I would say is pleasant to me. I use pine straw exclusively and love the smell of it. 
It also helps that I have access to pine straw, its as plentiful as air here, I guess that's why they call this the pine belt.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I used to also use pine needles, until I found that strips of cardboard rolled up to fit in the smoker works so much better. Hardly no mess, burns well, produces cool smoke and does not creosote the smoker like pine needles do.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd be concerned about gas and oil contamination from the mower, but what concerns me even more is the report that the grass burns hot. I use untreated burlap and find that it burns hot when first lit (especially before it goes into smolder mode) but once I stop pumping hard the smoke cools quickly.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

If gas and oil are contaminating the yard grass, its time to buy a new mower. It should be fine.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

jdmidwest said:


> If gas and oil are contaminating the yard grass, its time to buy a new mower. It should be fine.


Of course. But even better is not mowing your lawn or not having a lawn to mow. Where I live now I have fields which get mowed, but no yard of grass.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I'd be concerned about gas and oil contamination from the mower, .


I would think you would get more contamination from the mower exhaust in the air, than from the lawn grass.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone told me to use sumac. Has anyone tried this? Do you just clip the red plume and dry it?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cotton rags light easily and smoke well, but reek. Wood pellets are harder to get going, but last a long time.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I used pine needles before. They do work great, but burn quickly even when packed very tight.

I now use a small amount of pine needles to get started, then pack in the pine shaving that are made for horse stalls or animal bedding....they burn nicely, smell nice, last a good time. only problem is the smoker can't be put down and left for extended periods right after you get it lit or it will go out. 

A huge bag of these shavings are like $7.00 and will last forever almost!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cg3 said:


> Cotton rags light easily and smoke well, but reek. Wood pellets are harder to get going, but last a long time.


Stop using your shorts.  Wood pellets work alright if you start the smoker w/ something else, then dump some pellets on top and topp off the canister w/ what you started the smoker. So you don't dump the pellets out when the smoker falls over.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Stop using your shorts.


I only own that one pair of Sunday-go-to-meeting shorts so I have to use tshirts.inch:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Pine needles for me. 
A lot of people use cardboard, you never know what glue the manufacturer used in making the cardboard, & a lot of it is coming out of China.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a lot of pine trees and sweetgum trees around, so I use pine needles and sweetgum balls. Sometimes, I put some of the wood pellets in there, too. Sometimes grass gets in there, too, if the yard has been mowed recently.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tree trimmings, grass clippings, leaf rakings, egg cartons, pine cones, corn cobs, junk mail and whatever else fits into the chipper/shredder. Put some in the smoker, get it lit and then pack more on top using the hive tool. Stays lit, burns cool, makes good smoke and calms the bees. dump the cool ashes in the compost pile before the next time for use.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I've used grass clippings in the past and they worked fine, except that they produce too much smoke for my liking.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

Homemaid said:


> Someone told me to use sumac. Has anyone tried this? Do you just clip the red plume and dry it?


yes, it is awesome


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Homemaid said:


> Someone told me to use sumac. Has anyone tried this? Do you just clip the red plume and dry it?


I have used sumac for years. It is very plentiful here. Once lit, it will stay lit for a long time. I pick the berries in the middle of the Winter, and don't use them the first Spring, but rather let them dry more through the Summer and use the next year. It has a very pleasant odor when burning. Makes very thick, white, cool, smoke. If the cops stop you they think it is the odor of mary jane. 

It is a little more difficult to start than some other fuels, so I often start with pine needles then cram the berry clusters in and pack tightly.

I especially like the odor, and the fact that it lasts for a long time.

cchoganjr


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

flyingbrass said:


> yes, it is awesome


Thank you....


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I have used sumac for years. It is very plentiful here. Once lit, it will stay lit for a long time. I pick the berries in the middle of the Winter, and don't use them the first Spring, but rather let them dry more through the Summer and use the next year. It has a very pleasant odor when burning. Makes very thick, white, cool, smoke. If the cops stop you they think it is the odor of mary jane.
> 
> It is a little more difficult to start than some other fuels, so I often start with pine needles then cram the berry clusters in and pack tightly.
> 
> ...


Thank you... We just picked a bag full now to let it dry good...


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I like to start mine with pine cut off blocks, then stuff it full of oak planer shavings or oak dado dust. It lasts for 3 hours or more, and my smoker is one of the 'beginner' 4x7 jobs.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I just stared using sumac this year and like it. I used all that was dry so now I am using it fresh straight off the tree, I use pieces of jeans to go with it, to get it started.

I leave the white and let it go to seed (it blooms when not much else is) and use the red (it bloom when every thing is blooming).


----------



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

I am currently using pet bedding found at wall mart which is made from Aspen, all natural, no oils, scent free. Burns nice, good smoke, cool, and I do not have to hunt for pine trees. We do not have many here, and my wife refuses to use the bagger on the mower, so I is easiest.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Ask farmers for old baling twine. Every farmer I know has tons of it. Lights easy, doesn't stink, its free, not messy, and an armload will last you over a year.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

awebber96 said:


> Ask farmers for old baling twine. Every farmer I know has tons of it. Lights easy, doesn't stink, its free, not messy, and an armload will last you over a year.


Make sure it is untreated twine...


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Be sure not to use poison sumac though right? I remember my grandpa using sumac in the smoker and that scent is imprinted on my brain. A really nice smell. But the only sumac I've seen around my place is poison sumac. I can't imagine you can use that dried or not.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

frankthomas... You are exactly correct. 

Please allow me to add some info for those not familiar with sumac..

Use the red berries that come from sumac bushes found on well drained, upland areas. The red berries grow in clusters and point upright.

Do not use the white sumac that comes from sumac bushes found in swamps and boggy areas. The white to greenish-white berries have leaf stems that have 7 to 13 leaves, and the poisonious berries point down, whereas red sumac point up.

cchoganjr


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

red up good, white down bad. good words to remember!


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

Paper egg crates for me.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I use cotton left over by the combines. Just walk out in the field and get a trash bag full. Keep it dry, it likes to wick moister out of the air. Some like it some don't it works for me, doesn't have a long burn time though.


----------



## nalesmichaus (Oct 2, 2013)

so much good information, I use local twigs and grasses. sometimes I wonder if it's too hot but it has never hurt the bees. the scent is pleasant like inscents.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms
We try to use sumac as it has been said to cut down on the mites, cant prove it yet.
Pine shavings second choice as we have a lot left from building wooden ware.
At our farm we have so many people coming by we cant light a smoker as we would have to light it 50+ times a day. We have been pretty lucky to have nice bees and we are very careful working them, so we don't smoke much in the farm yard, and works out ok. 

NOTE:
You don't have to smoke your bees, not everyone does and also depends how much you are going to work in the hive, etc.
We don't have Russian bees and our genetic pool has been very calm the last several years.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

If you make a small solar-power wax melter (see you tube video's) and filter with a paper towel, then save the debris-filled paper towell. This starts quickly, and will ignite pine-needles/cardboard/or whatever your choice. Waste-not-want-not. I watched my buddy always using a torch to start his smoker, but my process removes the need for a torch. Personally i do not like grass. i prefer the pine needle's .


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Randy south MS said:


> I tried the grass clippings and hated it. The smell is not what I would say is pleasant to me. I use pine straw exclusively and love the smell of it.
> It also helps that I have access to pine straw, its as plentiful as air here, I guess that's why they call this the pine belt.


I agree ...pine straw.......loblolly in the south.......white pine in the mid-Atlantic


----------

